# The awesome dioramas thread



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Some really different and unique dioramas, great ideas

http://www.whatifmodelers.com/index.php/topic,26546.0.html


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Cool stuff!!!


----------

